# Vumetro elemental con KA2284: Consulta respecto a la Sensibilidad



## Nepper (Jul 2, 2009)

Buenas, gente!
Estoy diseñando un circuito de control, que en parte utilizaría el diseño básico del KA2284, el circuito que estoy probando actualmente lo saqué de la propia hoja de datos del integrado, (Porque me di cuenta que en el de Pablin estaban alreves los leds). El tema es que necesito cambiarle la "sensibilidad" o el rango de recepción. Pasa que lo ajusto a un punto en el que se prenden 3 led's, y cuando grito, se logra prender solo hasta el 4to. La idea es que los led's se prendan de 0 a 5 con, 0=silencio, 5 una conversación normal. Si yo lo bajo al led 0, y hablo, no pasa nada, solamente cuando grite, se prenderá el led 1.
A mi se me ocurrió ponerle un transistor al microfono, cosa de que amplifique la señal, pero no tengo experiencia polarizandolo bien, por lo que no me andubo...

¿algúna idea?

Data Sheet del KA2284
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SamsungElectronic/mXvvqxv.pdf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2009)

Busca "amplificador de micrófono" (o parecido) en el foro y vas a encontrar varias posibilidades.
Saludos!


----------



## Nepper (Jul 2, 2009)

Copiado...
Mission Susccefull (o algo asi)
encontré la información que necesitaba, el tema es que como no tengo mucha vida con electronica de audio, no sabía como encontrar ese circuito...

La cosa es que tenía que poner un resistor a Vcc con un capasitor a Masa, y en el nodo poner el microfono.
Obiamente está mejor explicado en :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/213811/


----------



## leop4 (Jul 2, 2009)

Nepper yo tengo el pcb si queres te lo paso.


----------



## Nepper (Jul 2, 2009)

ah! joya!
pero,  ¿se le puede regular la sencibilad?... mirá que aunque logre bajarle mucho con el método de la resistencia, aún no llego a prender ni 2 leds con una conversación, la idea del circuito es evitar que levanten la voz...
mi objetivo es simplemente ese.... mucha sensibilidad....


----------



## Nepper (Jul 2, 2009)

Bueno... lamento decirles que mejoré la sensibilidad, pero no funciona en una conversación, solamente cuando golpeo el micrófono, o lo soplo se prende un rango de 3 led's. Le mandé un transistor, pero como aún no tengo habilidad para polarizarlo, le mandé fruta, y logré mejorarlo bastante, pero me sigue sin reconocer una conversación...
tal vez tengan otro circuito específico para esta utilidad, ya que el KA2284 parece que solo funciona para muchos decibeles........
Al principio pensaba utilizar un operacional, pero al ver la simplicidad del KA2284, me incline a esa posibilidad, pensando que se podría regular la sensibilidad muy fácil, pero veo que no...
cualquier otra idea es bienvenida...


----------



## ernesto2111 (Jun 21, 2010)

amigo me puedes pasar el esquematico del ka2284 en pcb. gracias


----------



## Electronica Twety (Jun 21, 2010)

ernesto busca en www.pablin.com.ar que ai esta...

Nepper cuanto te costo el KA2284?

Un saludo


----------



## malvinas3bis (Oct 3, 2010)

amigos necesito su ayuda tengo el ka 2284 y lo he probado con el diagrama de la hoja de datos y va barbaro  pero quiero probarlo adaptandole un microfono electret solo de pura curiosidad haber como funciona pero no se como conectar un electret ya que reemplazando la entrada de audio de la hoja de dato por el microfono no me funciono me ayudarian con un diagrama de la coneccion del microfono al circuito


----------



## moises95 (May 23, 2012)

¿Este vumetro es igual de bueno que el vumetro lm3915 o lm1914?


----------



## Misterkubo (Jun 7, 2012)

Hola tengo una duda, con que otro circuito se puede sustituir el KA2284??


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 7, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Este vumetro es igual de bueno que el vumetro lm3915 o lm1914?




Es muy subjetivo. El LM3915 es de 10 salidas, el KA es de 5. Mejor mira los datasheet de cada uno, y compara tu mismo.


Misterkubo dijo:


> Hola tengo una duda, con que otro circuito se puede sustituir el KA2284??



BA6137, pin a pin.. (creo que también con el BA6124, pero no me acuerdo).

Saludos.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 8, 2012)

Misterkubo dijo:


> Hola tengo una duda, con que otro circuito se puede sustituir el KA2284??


con un B1403N 





intenta esto elimina la resistencia, y el capacitor de entrada cambialo por uno de 4,7µF y luego veras


----------

